# AF lasted 3days, having weird symptoms?



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi girls, well my AF was here on 30th aug. It is now gone  lasting only 3days.My last AF was 7th July which lasted 1 day. We have been having BMS every other day. This week I have been feeling extremely tired and having headaches and breast were sore a few weeks ago but ok now, today when I woke up I had a very dizzy light head and nausea.Is there any chance of pregnancy or is it all in my head 

Sorry if this sounds so stupid girls


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

hails u have no need to feel dumb... u cud do a preg test and see what it says?? or if ur stil experiencing the dizziness/nausea u cud see ur gp? hope ur feeling better soon hun x


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks honz, didn't know if it normal to bleed and be pregnant. I'm gona get a test today and do it tomorrow morning. Still feeling terrible today. 
Fingers crossed  x


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

no probs hun. yeah ur right-i dnt think it wud be normal but not necessarily unheard of xx


----------

